# [adobe-flash] ne fonctione pas dans firefox ? (Resolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

je viens de me rendre compte que mon mozilla-firefox ne (3.6.6 fraichement recompillé) ne fonctionais pas avec www-plugins/adobe-flash 10.1.53.64-r1

je me demandais s'il y avais une solution pour pouvoir de nouveau utiliser flash sur le navigateur^

je suis en ~amd64Last edited by Chr0nos on Wed Jul 21, 2010 1:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fenril

Flash 10.1 n'existe pas en 64 bits pour Linux, Adobe voulant temporairement suspendre le support sur architecture 64 bits (les rançons aussi du closed source...)

Donc 2 solutions :

- Masquer la 10.1 pour rester en 10.0 ( ! ne pas oublier d'ajouter dans son make.conf à ACCEPT_LICENSE le mot-clé "AdobeFlash-10", c'est la nouvelle mise en place Gentoo qui nous demande d'explicitement d'accepter les licences particulières)

ou

- Installer la version précompilée 32 bits de firefox (firefox-bin)

ou ultime solution installer un équivalent libre comme gnash.

A toi de voir.

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Sinon tu peux essayer avec "www-plugins/nspluginwrapper" qui fonctionne pas trop mal chez moi avec un firefox 64bits et le dernier plugin flash 32b.

Cordialement.

----------

## Chr0nos

alors resultat des tests xD :

avec "gnash" une fenetre apparais bien en lieu et place du player mais elle reste entierement vide et grise :s

donc emerge -C gnash et emerge www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

alors la: aucune reconaissance du plugin par firefox :s

comme si je n'avais rien fait :s

downgrader adobe flash j'aimerais garder ca pour la fin surtout que pas mals de 10.x sont hard masked

----------

## Poussin

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> alors resultat des tests xD :
> 
> avec "gnash" une fenetre apparais bien en lieu et place du player mais elle reste entierement vide et grise :s
> 
> donc emerge -C gnash et emerge www-plugins/nspluginwrapper
> ...

 

hard maské en effet, mais on est plusieurs à utiliser cette solution (je ne dis pas que c'est la bonne...) en utilisant également flashblock afin de n'autoriser les applications flash que sur les "sites de confiance"

Pour le ndiswrapper, il faut voir avec les pro de cette technique, je n'ai jamais essayé ^^

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai emerge la version hard masquée et installé flash bloc ^ tout remarche au poil  :Smile: 

merci pour l'info en tout cas en esperant que adobe resorte une version x64 ^

----------

## Amalrik

Mêmes causes, Même problème.

Comme j'avais déjà (ou plutôt encore ^^) nspluginwrapper d'installé, j'ai (re?)testé la vieille décrite ici :

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Adobe_Flash

Donc juste, un petit "nspluginwrapper --verbose --install /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so" je relance le renard ardent et ça marche ...

----------

